# SAYING GOODBYE TO MY BESTFREIND



## bigmike (Apr 11, 2008)

WELL iam new here and i had to let you guys know about my rolley i had her for 9 long years that i would not have been able to go throught with out my baby anyway in dec of last year she was found to have bone cancer and that was the day byfore my 40th b day anyway there was not much that we could do for her it was so bad so quick anyway on the 30 of dec i was hit on my motorcycle going to vist a girl friend man did that suck but i then spent from then till jan 6th in bed and even with a back leg that was the size of a watermellon my girl still help me out of bed and when i got home she was waitng for me out side getting through the dog door to wait for me like she had always done anyway on the 14th of jan i had to put her down she stoped eatting and the pain meds stoped working so i took her in to say the least it was the hardest thing i have ever done in my life the whole vets office was crying they had know her from the time of her birth anyway she was my life i held her kissing her and telling her i loved her and how good she was and how thankfull i was that god had let me have her for so long untill she was gone and stayed with her for an hour or so i just could not let her go daddy loves you rolley you are always in my heart and we will be togeather in time when its my time do go home to god i know you will be there waitting for me my good girl 
well its now may and i got a new little girl samantha she wont replace my rolley but she makes me smile again and cry a lot less i just had to share and i try to post a pic of my rolley and of samantha


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I know the pain must still be great but I hope you are comforted by memories of your wonderful Rolley.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm deeply sorry...so sorry for your loss


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

bigmike, Rolley is still with you in spirit, it is just that her body isn't with you right now.

God only loans us these great dogs for a little while, you know why? Because he knows there are more of his great creatures then there are caring owners, so he won't let us have one dog for a life time, we have to share our love with many dogs in our life time.

When the time is right, you will find another GSD to love and spoil.

Val


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your Rolley, osteosarcoma is such a nasty disease. That was a beautiful tribute, I'm so glad Samantha is able to make you smile again.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Rolley - she'll be with you always though and will live forever in your heart


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss. Glad you are recovering from accident alright.


----------

